# Not much compared to some of you...VERY pic heavy!



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 26, 2009)

Will repost pictures when I figure out how to resize


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 26, 2009)

I love your pigments


----------



## Nicnivin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice collection!!!!


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn. You're stacked! I was hoping the pictures would never end lol. I hope to get my collection that big.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 26, 2009)

you have a very nice collection!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely collection!! I love your pigments


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 26, 2009)

You have a lovely collection! I love your pigments especially.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 26, 2009)

really really nice stuff, i love ur pigments <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great collection


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2009)

love your piggies!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What are the "foundations you got from work"??  Those look really interesting!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing your collection! it's cool


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

love your pigment collection


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 7, 2009)

Great collection! Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## t0nz (Aug 8, 2009)

dang! not much?! but that's alot of make up to me! haha! niceee.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What are the "foundations you got from work"??  Those look really interesting!_

 
They are amazing.  Our salon has their own line of makeup and the foundations are super smooth, great coverage and not heavy.  I love them.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 2, 2009)

u have a great collection, bigger than mine!


----------



## Teagan :) (Sep 2, 2009)

Lovely collection!
I am jealous of your pigments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to start collecting some more of those 
<3


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

So much pretty E/S stuff, ooooh! ;O Lovely collection!


----------

